

Why Vesper will Succeed (Or, Why Marco Arment is wrong) - trevmckendrick
http://www.trevormckendrick.com/on-why-vesper-will-succeed/

======
jack-r-abbit
But Marco didn't say it would not succeed. So if it does, he is not wrong. He
said it takes balls to launch Vesper as-is, today. He can be right and Vesper
can still succeed. Those two are not mutually exclusive.

~~~
trevmckendrick
I should have added that it doesn't take balls to do what they did. They could
have done anything and it would have done great.

